# Como instalar  RFId en metal



## Jesulez (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola:
Tengo que colocar unos tags en metal, concretamente una aleación de aluminio. Estos tags ya los tengo por lo que no puedo cambiarlos. Estos tags no son especiales para metales y su campo se reduce mucho al imbuirlos en el metal. Necesito ayuda por si alguien sabe la manera de colocarlos para ganar señal. He leido algo sobre unos separadores que se colocan entre el metal y el tag, pero no se de que material son ni como se usan.
Gracias de antemano


----------

